# Tacloban city area



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody familiar with the Tacloban city area? I know that is where typhoon Haiyan went through in 2013. Does this area get hit often? What is the weather like there? I am thinking about moving to that area.

any pros or cons for this area?

thanks

art


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Tacloban was the homeland of my wife. Their family was a victim of Typhoon Haiyan except her since she's with me. As per them, Tacloban is not commonly hit by typhoons, if so it 's not that strong aside from Haiyan. Tacloban is feeling the summer now, it's hot in there. They have moved on from the typhoon.

Pros
-Foods are good 
-Must try their very own Binagol, Suman, Moron, and their famous TUBA 
-Have many hotels in Tacloban Downtown
-People can converse though there is an accent still you can understand them
-There are shopping malls already

Cons
-Not that clean 
-Take care of your belongings when going outside
-Mild Traffic


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lived near tacloban in typhoon yolanda...we have a beautiful piece of land there from her family. We dont live there or even go back to visit if that tells you anything. Much better places to live. Her bro works in robinsons


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

*xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx*



lefties43332 said:


> lived near tacloban in typhoon yolanda...we have a beautiful piece of land there from her family. We dont live there or even go back to visit if that tells you anything. Much better places to live. Her bro works in robinsons


Robinsons is known in the city and it has two branches.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx said:


> Robinsons is known in the city and it has two branches.


??? whats your point?


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

*xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx*



lefties43332 said:


> ??? whats your point?


For greenstreak1946 to have an idea regarding the place.


----------

